# My Grand Canyon Experience.



## Clarkzg54 (May 17, 2006)

Toying around with an idea of producing a video such as this for YOUR Grand Canyon adventure in exchange for a spot on your permit or any other media related opportunities. I love kayaking and rafting and everything the river has to offers. I want to get my self and skills known in this community to pursue a potential career in the outdoor industry. Thoughts? 

Matt 


Grand Canyon 2013 on Vimeo


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

The video is awesome. Looks like you had a great group of friends to share the trip with. The wake boarding & flaming jump rope were top notch shenanagins. The runs in upset were especially entertaining. If making adventure films is your dream job, go for it. "Exchanging" a trip spot for video producing on a GC trip might be viewed by the Park as similar to exchanging boatman services, which is not allowed. The magic of a GC private trip lies in friends coming together to share equally in pulling the trip off. Being hired to film people you're not friends with before a trip could be a great experience, or a total nightmare. 2-3 weeks is a long time to spend with people who've hired you to be there. If that's your thing, maybe get a job with a commercial company and bring your camera gear. If you're actually going to try and get on GC private trips for free, advertising your services might be challenging because I think it's not legal. GC guides risk loosing their license & being banned from the Park for being hired to guide private trips. Maybe your services would be viewed differently by the NPS, not sure...


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Can only be viewed as commercial. 

'Cost share' are a couple of the key words used in the nomenclature of the Park Service and Middle Fork. It can even be viewed as non-compliance with the permit if everyone else rents a raft for $1,500 and the group gives you a $1,500 'allowance' toward your trip cost. So viewed under that prism you are not good to go.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Great movie. Where was the hole in the side canyon that guy crawled into? Where does it lead?


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

The OP was wanting a 'spot' on a private trip. This doesn't necessarily mean a free trip. I have seen posts on this site and other sites asking something like "give me a spot on your 2014 trip and I will give you a spot on my 2015 trip". He might have been suggesting take my for free, or he might just want a spot on a trip.


----------



## liquidphoto (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice videos. The Baja vid is cool too.


----------



## D-Sieve (Mar 15, 2012)

Super cool trailer! Great job filming and editing!
I do the same sort of thing for my river trips, just as a "thank you" for the invite (and for hauling my duffel so that I can kayak). It was really tough cutting footage of my Main Salmon trip to get the movie down to an hour - cause that's what a DVD will hold.
How long would the full-length feature Grand movie be?!
Really nice - way better than a stack of photos if you ask me.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

*Climbing through the rock at below bass camp*

@ Raftus --- In response to your question about Matt climbing down through the rock. That is the creek just below Bass Camp mile 108 on river right. Hike up the creek swim under the fall and climb through the small whole in the back. Assuming the water is not to high. 


Nice film/edit work Matt! I would happily give you a spot on any grand permit I had. 

I dream of a trip with a solid crew of adventures and cinematic minded folk with unique goals such as: 

1. Establishing some highlines at some of the more scenic water falls. 

2. Creating new BASE jumping exits (assuming NPS legalized parachuting in the park).

3. Having another great grand trip. You can go every year so you might as well try.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

can't help with a grand spot but fantastic job with the video and showing that river running is so much more than just plowing big waves.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Very nice.

If you'd been around when I did my last Grand Canyon (1984) I'd have cut the deal with you. The guy who filmed our trip did a good job, but he wasn't near your level of ability.
And he drank all the beer.

And as for the Park Service, your deal with the group should balance out to equal costs for everyone. How you get there has to just be somewhere near reasonable. I mean, what, is the park service going to start requiring notarized balance sheets?


----------

